# All-Encompassing 2013 Draft thread



## E.H. Munro

Report any and all thoughts or rumours here. Hell, make up your own! 

Stein's reporting that the Wiz and Bulls are discussing a trade built around Deng for Okafor/#3. Understandable since they need a 3 and Otto Porter sucks. Personally I think they should be targeting Granger with the pick.

EDIT: Nearly forgot the moneyshot


----------



## Bogg

Pierce to the Cavs for picks 31 and 33 has been floated as well - makes plenty of sense for Cleveland and would give Boston a ton of salary relief/a big trade exception. I'd like to see it blown out into a four-teamer, pulling in Houston and Golden State, that also nets Boston Thomas Robinson, a one-year flier on Royce White (hey, at least Rondo won't be the craziest guy on the team), and one or two future firsts(depending on protections) from Golden State for getting them out of cap hell by taking back one of the Jefferson/Biedrins contracts.


----------



## E.H. Munro

You would think that Granger or even Green would have more appeal for the Wiz as they could use a shot of offense.


----------



## Bogg

Do you really like the third pick in this draft for Jeff Green, though? I have a feeling that, assuming Pierce and Garnett both leave town, Green's going to be the main beneficiary of the offensive void that's bound to result in Boston next season. If he gets the kind of raw numbers bump I think he will, Green's going to look very attractive to teams trying to find an affordable third option either at the deadline or next summer.


----------



## E.H. Munro

My fear is that Green isn't a primary scorer, and once Pierce is gone Green might become more of a volume scorer. So this might be the apex of his value. And the team won't be good on Green's timeline. If either of Len or McLemore were there at #3 I'd make the deal. If they go 1/2 then it's not very good value.


----------



## Dissonance

David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt 2h



> You can put @LuolDeng9 to the Wiz for @BigMek50 and the 3rd pick on ice. No chance.


----------



## croco

It seems to be a little quiet on the rumor front this year. Probably a sign that most teams indeed aren't thrilled with this draft class.


----------



## Bogg

E.H. Munro said:


> My fear is that Green isn't a primary scorer, and once Pierce is gone Green might become more of a volume scorer. So this might be the apex of his value. And the team won't be good on Green's timeline. If either of Len or McLemore were there at #3 I'd make the deal. If they go 1/2 then it's not very good value.


I don't think his value is so high right now that putting up a Rudy Gay season at half the price is actually going to _hurt_ it. I guess I'm just so "eh" on this draft that I'd rather have a future pick or two with a chance of being good to play with in trade scenarios.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Bogg said:


> I don't think his value is so high right now that putting up a Rudy Gay season at half the price is actually going to _hurt_ it. I guess I'm just so "eh" on this draft that I'd rather have a future pick or two with a chance of being good to play with in trade scenarios.


Well, I wouldn't trade him for him for anyone but Len or McLemore. McLemore isn't a primary scoring option either, but he is a floor spacer, which they'll need going forward. Len apprenticing under Garnett is also a huge plus. But aside from that this pool just does nothing for me. 

However, the fact that the Clippers wouldn't give up a late 2014 pick to re-sign Paul means that the 2014 picks are probably off the table except in the most dire of circumstances, and late picks in 2015 & 2016 probably won't have more value.


----------



## Bogg

I figure Garnett's gone, one way or the other, so I wouldn't bank on him teaching Len the nuances of the game. Green's only 26 (turning 27 in August), so there's no rush to move him along, and _someone_ needs to carry the torch in Boston for a year or two. I really think that, in a down season for the franchise, Green's going to flirt with 20 or so a game and look like the prototypical stretch four that a lot of the new crowd of GMs love so much. 

_Unless_ of course you really love McLemore or Len and one of them is sitting there. I openly admit that I don't watch a ton of college ball beyond Uconn and whoever they play, so I'm wrong about incoming guys a bunch. Maybe they're way better than I think they are.


----------



## E.H. Munro

I'm not sure. Boston is going to take a run at Josh Smith and there's no sense in running after Smith if you're trading Garnett. So I'd say that Garnett's up in the air at the moment. Nobody knows what the heck Boston's doing, least of all them.


----------



## Bogg

Fair enough. Giant hole at small forward if you move out Pierce _and_ Green for a power forward and a backup center in the next two weeks, though. There's guys out there, but moving Green for a long-term project if you're going to go after Smith and try to compete now is a tough sell.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Well, that was my point vis á vis they're not having any idea what they're doing. I imagine that meetings in Waltham resemble college dorm bullshit sessions these days.


----------



## Bogg

I wonder what it would take to get Zach Randolph. Seems like Hollinger's looking to re-shape the Grizz around Conley/Gasol along the lines of what Morey did with the Rockets in the past year, and Memphis is out of picks to deal. If Ainge could build a reasonable package around Jeff Green and a future first, it'd keep the C's competitive through the end of Pierce and KG's run, allowing them to retire in green.


----------



## Tom

You gotta wonder how much longer he will be effective.


----------



## Bogg

He's only 31 (turning 32 this summer). C's only need two good years out of him.


----------



## Diable

Zach can't really lose his athleticism. What you worry about is him staying in shape or breaking down. Of course he could revert back to being what he was for most of his career if you had the wrong type of coach


----------



## Bogg

I mean, his coach from Memphis _is_ still available. If your locker room's a zoo then Zach has some serious potential to check out, but if you put him on a team with KG, Pierce, and Terry with a coach who knows how to handle him, I don't think he's that big of an attitude risk.


----------



## Tom

Players getting drafted, better not get too comfortable with the team drafting them. Me thinks there will be many trades going on. I think this draft could at least be interesting for this reason as well as its uncertainty. You'd have to be a purest, but it could be fun.


----------



## 29380

> @DraftExpress
> Oklahoma City is exploring drafting and stashing a European prospect at 12, but none of Schroeder, Karasev or Adetokunbo are interested.





> @WojYahooNBA
> Cody Zeller in strong consideration for Charlotte (4), Phoenix (5), sources say. If McCollum goes 6 or 7, Detroit has Zeller high on board.





> @WojYahooNBA 51m
> Alex Len is still favorite in Charlotte if he's there at No. 4, but Zeller has remained a constant in dialogue, league sources tell Y!


...


----------



## Bogg

Saric should have stayed in the draft, OKC would have taken him 12th and he could have waiting until he was ready to come over. Dallas was a sure bet to take him and stash him, as well, if they didn't use the pick to move Marion.


----------



## RollWithEm

Chad Ford just mentioned on the Herd that Cleveland will be trading the #1 pick either or draft night or after. They don't have the right deal right now, but they are prepared to not sign him to a contract until after the first wave of free agency so they can use his rights in a trade package.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I have no idea who anybody is taking, I don't think the draft is a terrible as a lot of people do, but it's definitely hard to figure out. If I were drafting for each of these teams, I would take (with some consideration for what each team already has, but not much if those players suck):

1. Cleveland: Ben McLemore
2. Orlando: Nerlens Noel
3. Washington: Anthony Bennett
4. Charlotte: Victor Oladipo
5. Phoenix: Alex Len
6. New Orleans: Otto Porter
7. Sacramento: Trey Burke
8. Detroit: CJ McCollum
9. Minnesota: Shabazz Muhammad
10. Portland: Kentavious Caldwell-Pope
11. Philly: Cody Zeller
12: OK City: Gorqui Dieng
13. Dallas: Michael Carter-Williams
14. Utah: Dennis Schroeder


----------



## E.H. Munro

RollWithEm said:


> Chad Ford just mentioned on the Herd that Cleveland will be trading the #1 pick either or draft night or after. They don't have the right deal right now, but they are prepared to not sign him to a contract until after the first wave of free agency so they can use his rights in a trade package.


They should bite the bullet and trade Noel to Boston for Pierce and picks. :bsmile:


----------



## chuckdee

This is a pretty weak draft.




__________________
"I have busted more hippies' noses than all the narcs in the free world." - Ted Nugent
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
steel buildings


----------



## chuckdee

Mrs. Thang said:


> I have no idea who anybody is taking, I don't think the draft is a terrible as a lot of people do, but it's definitely hard to figure out. If I were drafting for each of these teams, I would take (with some consideration for what each team already has, but not much if those players suck):
> 
> 1. Cleveland: Ben McLemore
> 2. Orlando: Nerlens Noel
> 3. Washington: Anthony Bennett
> 4. Charlotte: Victor Oladipo
> 5. Phoenix: Alex Len
> 6. New Orleans: Otto Porter
> 7. Sacramento: Trey Burke
> 8. Detroit: CJ McCollum
> 9. Minnesota: Shabazz Muhammad
> 10. Portland: Kentavious Caldwell-Pope
> 11. Philly: Cody Zeller
> 12: OK City: Gorqui Dieng
> 13. Dallas: Michael Carter-Williams
> 14. Utah: Dennis Schroeder


I think McLemore is going to be a bust but time will tell


----------



## Floods

> Chris Sheridan ‏@sheridanhoops 3m
> Barring a trade, #Cavs will take Alex Len with No. 1 pick. #Magic expected to trade No. 2 pick. Mock Draft 8.0: http://www.sheridanhoops.com/2013/0...x-len-no-1-orlando-likely-to-trade-no-2-pick/ …


..


----------



## RollWithEm




----------



## Dissonance

Dan Gilbert ‏@cavsdan 15m


> After much debate back and forth for 6 weeks, the Cavs will select # 1: NerLenthony McLottodipo. Hope that clears it up for everyone...


----------



## Floods

Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider 13s
Hearing Suns are offering Cavs 5 & 30 for 1. Not yet known how Cavs view the offer. Suns after Noel.


----------



## Maravilla

Id be down with that. But if the magic take len.. And nerlens is takin in the next few picks, that leaves oladipo for us.. Who i waaaaant. Nerlens would be cool too.


----------



## Diable

The player you get at five could easily end up better than the one you want at 1.


----------



## Maravilla

Definitely. There are only a few ways i will bot be happy with this draft. Bennett, len, and zeller are on the do not want list. Anything else? I could probably get on board with so long as we keep our picks for next year.


----------



## Floods

Aaaaand cable doesn't want to behave. Twitter draft night it is.


----------



## Floods

Andy Katz ‏@ESPNAndyKatz 2m
Source with direct knowledge: Cleveland has made a decision on its pick, 15 minutes before the Cavs are on the clock.


----------



## Floods

And Woj follows it up with...

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 1m
Cleveland is still discussing possible trades of the No. 1 pick, league sources tell Y! Sports.


----------



## Basel

This needs to hurry up and start already.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Lottery trades +1.5 vs. People Aaron Hernandez has murdered. Who you taking?


----------



## Basel

Love the crowd booing Stern.


----------



## Basel

So I guess the Thunder tried making a bid for the #1 pick but it failed.


----------



## Dissonance

Please don't disappoint me for once PHX.


----------



## Dissonance

Holy shit if this happens what I just heard...


----------



## Dissonance

Yep. Anthony Bennett!


----------



## Basel

Anthony Bennett goes #1.


----------



## 29380

Cavs are dumb.


----------



## Diable

anthony bennett...wow..I did not see that coming.


----------



## Tom

That is a trade


----------



## Maravilla

Woooo


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Anthony Bennett?!


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Holy shit if this happens what I just heard...


What????


----------



## Basel

Oladipo's going to Orlando.


----------



## 29380

Canada will have the #1 pick in the draft two years in a row.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> What????


It was Bennett pick right before it happened lol. Sorry.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Wow!! Lol


----------



## Jace

This is wild. Shane Battier looked to be 3 inches taller than a guy just drafted top overall at PF.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> Oladipo's going to Orlando.


Keep quiet!


----------



## Basel

Oops. Edit.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

He was getting some buzz earlier today but that's pretty shocking. I like it though. He's a really good player.


----------



## Dissonance

Oladipo to Orlando at #2.


----------



## Diable

I was hoping Oladipo would be there for Charlotte, even though we need a big man


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> Oops. Edit.


Figured people might not want it ruined.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Bennett and Oladipo 1 and 2.

Bennett was a reach, but somebody had to go first.


----------



## Maravilla

Sucks cause i wanted oladipo.. But with porter going 3 suns are getting mclemore or nerlens. And i am down with that! Kinda want nerlens and then trade up for a guard like i said in the suns thread!

Best of luck to victor olahomedepot.


----------



## AG

Damn, I hate Orlando. I wanted Oladipo.


----------



## Tom

Wow his name might change to Nerlens No.


----------



## AG

I want McLemore now. Please, not Noel or Len.


----------



## Jace

"I can't hear you." :laugh:

Love him. Hate him. Gonna miss the only NBA commissioner I've ever known. He's way more enjoyable to listen to than Silver.


----------



## Dissonance

AG said:


> I want McLemore now. Please, not Noel or Len.


Noel or MeLemore.

We'd be fortunate if Noel slips to us IMO.


----------



## Maravilla

Plz no len plz no len


----------



## Tom

Steve Smith just got drafted.


----------



## Tom

Is there anything Shane can't do?


----------



## Jace

As much as I think he'll get into politics or just lay low and start a brewery or something, I'd love to see Battier get into broadcasting when he retires. Great voice to rep the league, and he's both intentionally and unintentionally hilarious, often at the same time.


----------



## AG

Hopefully Charlotte takes Noel or Len so we can take McLemore.


----------



## BenDengGo

ist mj going to draft macklemore or noel?


----------



## Basel

I'm hearing rumors about Charlotte's pick and I don't like it for them at all. Jordan better not **** this up.


----------



## Dissonance

LOL oh, wow at this pick.


----------



## Jace

Zeller?


----------



## FSH

:rotf::rotf::rotf::rotf::rotf::rotf:


----------



## AG

Wow Zeller. Thanks, Jordan, we can take McLemore now.


----------



## Dissonance

C'MON, SUNS. NOEL!


But I won't be mad IF McLemore though.


----------



## Basel

Very interested in what Phoenix will do.


----------



## Diable

this figures....Dumbasses are now drafting guys because they are related to Tarheel players


----------



## Jace

Jon Givony says CHA's FO talked MJ into this pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Go home NBA Draft!! You're drunk!!


----------



## AG

We better take McLemore. I wouldn't be too thrilled with Noel. He's thin, injured, and has no offensive game.


----------



## Maravilla

Omg we are goingg len how does this happen????


----------



## Jace

Rich Cho has been rumored to want Zeller for awhile, but MJ wasn't warm to it until recently.


----------



## Jace

Wow. Nutto draft.


----------



## AG

chilltown said:


> Omg we are goingg len how does this happen????


Better not take Len with McLemore still on the board


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Omg we are goingg len how does this happen????


He better be wrong.


----------



## Tom

It is exciting.


----------



## Jace

My Twitter timeline is on fire right now.


----------



## Dissonance

****.


----------



## Jace

> @*ChrisMannixSI*  1m One reason Nerlens Noel may be dropping. According to execs w/two teams, there is a concern about some of the people around him.


Been hearing character concerns as well. That, with the injury history, makes a no-offense C much less attractive.


----------



## Floods

God ESPN's coverage is so horrible. Can't watch anymore.

I love Stern trolling the crowd. Even after he retires they should bring him back for the draft every year.


----------



## Floods

At least the Bennett pick was good for some novelty.


----------



## Maravilla

There better be a trade in line for us.


----------



## Floods

Zeller sucks. That's why they're the Bobcats.


----------



## AG

I hate you McDonough go back to Boston!!


----------



## Jace

NOEL VS. LEN

ESPN/TNT better pick this matchup up.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> There better be a trade in line for us.


Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 2m



> Phoenix is drafting Len to keep him -- no deals in place, source tells Y! Sports.


----------



## Diable

You'd think the Hornets/Pelicans have to take McLemore to make it easier for them to unload Gordon


----------



## Maravilla

No one will ever score on the pelicans. And the suns dont have any trades in place. ****.


----------



## Floods

Pelicans emphasizing defense it would appear.


----------



## Jace

I'll be honest, I know probably as little about the players in this draft as any over the past decade. Something about Oladipo tells me he's going to be really good though.


----------



## Jace

Jesus...OK.


----------



## Basel

NO pick Noel to play alongside A. Davis. Interesting. I actually like this. That's going to be a (potentially) great defensive front court.


----------



## Floods

Has Oladipo been Oladeepo all this time? I've been pronouncing it Olahdipo. Stupid me.


----------



## AG

Noel playing with Anthony Davis


----------



## Dissonance

Smh, and Pelicans now have a defensive orgasm upfront.


----------



## Tom

Better situation for him...I'm happy for him.

Len will be an all-star


----------



## Floods

Kings get their man.


----------



## Jace

Welp...we won't be meeting the Pelicans in the Finals.


----------



## Diable

I wonder what sort of Posse Noel has that makes everyone so scared of him. He show up for the meetings with a bunch of guys flashing gang signs and colors or something.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 2m


I am not even limiting it to trading Len. Trade gortat and/or scola now. Get back into the late lotto and grab a guard.


----------



## AG

Tom said:


> Better situation for him...I'm happy for him.
> 
> Len will be an all-star


Len all-star? I hope you're right, but I doubt it. I don't think he'll be any better than Gortat. McLemore will probably be an all-star.


----------



## LeGoat06

Diable said:


> I wonder what sort of Posse Noel has that makes everyone so scared of him. He show up for the meetings with a bunch of guys flashing gang signs and colors or something.


Aaron Hernandez is part of his entourage


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> I am not even limiting it to trading Len. Trade gortat and/or scola now. Get back into the late lotto and grab a guard.


Oh, true. 

We definitely need to make another move. I want CJ, or PGs, or Shabazz.


----------



## Tom

Len has mass skills on offense...he offensive rebounds. He will be better than Gasol.


----------



## Basel

Great pick for Sacramento.


----------



## Dissonance

I hope I'm wrong about Len. I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## AG

McLemore at #7, great value for the Kings. 
Great, a division rival probably gets the steal of the draft.


----------



## Tom

What a horrible place for that kid to go to. Damn.


----------



## Dissonance

Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard 13s



> Noel going to be traded, sources say


----------



## Floods

> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard 11s
> Noel going to be traded, sources say


where's that sources meme?


----------



## Jace

Ben just revealed his brother is using astral projection to escape prison.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 19s
> New Orleans has traded Nerlens Noel to the 76ers, source tells Y! Sports.


..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: New Orleans has traded Nerlens Noel to the 76ers, source tells Y! Sports.


...


----------



## Mrs. Thang

McLemore would have been perfect in Detroit. Evans, Mac, and Jimmer? What a mess.


----------



## Floods

So much for that defense.


----------



## Jace

Diable said:


> I wonder what sort of Posse Noel has that makes everyone so scared of him. He show up for the meetings with a bunch of guys flashing gang signs and colors or something.


I envision Aborigines, holding spears and chanting stuff.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 16s
> Philadelphia sends Jrue Holiday and a first-round pick in 2014 to New Orleans for Noel, league source says.


well then


----------



## Basel

Noel traded to the 76ers?! Whoa.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @WojYahooNBA: Philadelphia sends Jrue Holiday and a first-round pick in 2014 to New Orleans for Noel, league source says.


Holy shit


----------



## Floods

AG said:


> McLemore at #7, great value for the Kings.
> Great, a division rival probably gets the steal of the draft.


Anything the Kings touch turns to shit.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 33s
> The 2014 pick going to New Orleans has "light protection," source tells Y! Sports.


..


----------



## Maravilla

WHY COULDNT THE SUNS TRADE NERLENS FOR JRUE AND ANOTHER 2014 1st ROUND PICK


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 20s
> Correction: New Orleans sends a 2014 1st round pick to Philadelphia in the deal.





> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider 36s
> The Sixers are swapping Jrue Holiday and a 2014 1st rounder for Nerlens Noeal. 2014 pick is protected 1-3


..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Go home Sixers...you're drunk.


----------



## AG

76ers have two centers with bad knees.


----------



## Jace

Sixers! Bynum and Noel would be a wild-haired, injured-knee, bad crew, character-concern duo from heaven.


----------



## Jace

JRUE HOLIDAY??????? PHILLY....WHAT????


----------



## hobojoe

I'm pretty confident Oladipo will be a good NBA player, I just don't think he's going to be very good or great. I would've preferred taking a swing on a possible home run in McLemore, but I'm happy with Oladipo and much more confident in his character and his floor as a player.


----------



## FSH

weird that Pistons wouldnt take Trey Burke


----------



## Dissonance

Hm. Hopefully, Suns make a move here soon.


----------



## Xeneise

edit: nevermind, philly is getting the pick.

I like the deal for philly now. 2014 draft is DEEP.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Zeller is terrible. 

Most of this draft is pretty meh.


----------



## Tom

hard to tell with this kid...that team sucked so bad.


----------



## Basel

I think 76ers are already in tank mode for next season's draft. They want Wiggins. I think Bynum is gone from there, too.


----------



## AG

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Go home Sixers...you're drunk.


I agree. That looks like a terrible trade for Philadelphia. Holiday and next year's 1st round pick in a great draft which will probably be a lottery pick because the Sixers will probably be bad next year for a risk like Noel.


----------



## Jace

Kentavious Caldwell-Pope is a bigman name. No.

Seriously, though, WTF Sixers?


----------



## Diable

_I'm humble. I'm a great scorer and a defender_


----------



## AG

Oh if the Sixers are getting a 1st round pick next season than that's good for them.


----------



## Floods

I thought Minnesota fired David Kahn? Lol.


----------



## Jace

So mad at Philly. They owe us a 1st-rounder that's lotto-protected.


----------



## Tom

Victor will either be great or be Shannon Brown.


----------



## Dissonance

lol Simmons and Bilas. this is what got David Kahn fired. He took em all in same draft.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Dumars took Mateen Cleaves, he's not taking Burke. Taking KCP shows you how badly they wanted McLemore.


----------



## AG

ESPN is saying that New Orleans is getting a pick from the Sixers.


----------



## Jace

Don't see how Burke gets minutes at all.


----------



## AG

Burke and Rubio?


----------



## Basel

AG said:


> ESPN is saying that New Orleans is getting a pick from the Sixers.


I think I read it's the 42nd pick.


----------



## hobojoe

That's a terrible trade for Philadelphia. Just awful.


----------



## Dissonance

Jace said:


> Don't see how Burke gets minutes at all.


I'd be surprised if he stays in Minnesota.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 49s
> Trey Burke will go to Portland in a trade, league source tells Y! Sports.


o rly portland?


----------



## Maravilla

None of the twitter big heads can get that sixer/birds trade right. So many different versions


----------



## Dissonance

Jeff Goodman ‏@GoodmanESPN 29s



> Portland will draft C.J. McCollum.


----------



## Jace

The Philly trade is better with them getting the pick. They still lose since they lose the best and their best player.



> @*JonesOnTheNBA*  7m I know adidas is mad as hell. They just shot Jrue in a bunch of Philly gear at their shoot this week


nya nya


----------



## hobojoe

Burke to Utah?


----------



## AG

Floods said:


> Okay, so just what is Portland doing.


Burke and Lillard?


----------



## Jace

The hell Portland? Burke, McCollum, and Lillard makes no sense. Any two of those guys makes no sense.


----------



## Floods

Portland's 10 pick is odd.


----------



## Jace

OK Burke to Utah. Phew. Makes sense.


----------



## Floods

Woj said there was a correction regarding Burke.


----------



## Floods

And there it is.


----------



## FSH

trade your franchise PG and a 1st for a Center with Knee Problems that cant score. Lol


----------



## Dissonance

Yep, it's Jazz. Quit making mistakes media.


----------



## Floods

> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider 30s
> Trey Burke going to Jazz for 14 & 21


..


----------



## FSH

I love the pick for Portland. They need a guy that can score off the bench. Best Available there


----------



## Dissonance

Hopefully, CJ is getting traded to PHX.


----------



## Maravilla

Burke going to jazz. People are getting caught up in trying to break stories and getting them wrong. Shitty journalism. Although i wish people were wrong about len....


----------



## AG

McCollum might be a steal, but that's a small backcourt, unless they play him off the bench


----------



## Tom

Can't see Burke liking that.


----------



## Floods

chilltown said:


> Burke going to jazz. People are getting caught up in trying to break stories and getting them wrong. Shitty journalism. Although i wish people were wrong about len....


I'll take bogus twitter reports over ESPN's ghastly coverage. Play that horrible montage a few more ****ing times, guys.


----------



## AG

Dissonance said:


> Hopefully, CJ is getting traded to PHX.


Yeah for Gortat


----------



## Jace

> @*WojYahooNBA*  1m Minnesota gets Utah's Nos. 14 and 21 in this draft for Trey Burke, source says.


..


----------



## Jace

One of these picks is getting traded for Joel Anthony! Just watch!


----------



## Jace

Don't tell me this is PHI's starting PG this season.


----------



## Floods

Philly wasting no time filling the opening they created with the Noel trade.


----------



## Maravilla

Carter williams and nerlens. Defense.


----------



## Jace

Didn't really like the little I saw of this kid.


----------



## FSH

Was really hoping MCW went to OKC and not Philly


----------



## Dissonance

Glad so the Suns can't trade for MCW.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Glad so the Suns can't trade for MCW.


Gonna be good! You will see!


----------



## l0st1

Can't believe the Suns took Len over Noel and Mclemore. Pretty surprising. Also Cody Zeller? WTF?

Sixers trading Holiday is a shocker, he had a fantastic year and the last thing they need is Bynum jr.


----------



## Jace

Finally a team that matters.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Philly should send that 'Nawlins pick to Boston for Rondo.


----------



## AG

l0st1 said:


> Can't believe the Suns took Len over Noel and Mclemore. Pretty surprising. Also Cody Zeller? WTF?
> 
> Sixers trading Holiday is a shocker, he had a fantastic year and the last thing they need is Bynum jr.


Yeah, I think we're going to regret taking Len over McLemore, and maybe Noel as well.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Gonna be good! You will see!


I want CJ


----------



## Floods

I thought OKC was in love with some foreign guy?


----------



## Jace

OKC goin' big.












*
PELICANS???*


----------



## FSH

Stern should come out wearing a YOLO hat


----------



## Jace

Floods said:


> I thought OKC was in love with some foreign guy?


Greek guy? If so, that's ATL. They were scared they'd take him though.


----------



## Floods

I'm praying to allah that Stern makes a surprise guest appearance for next year's draft.


----------



## Jace

The 30th pick will be an epic delivery by the Grand Stern.


----------



## Floods

Jace said:


> Greek guy? If so, that's ATL. They were scared they'd take him though.


His last name was something absurd so yeah probably Greek.

Could've sworn I heard rumors about him and OKC though.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Steve Adams is a stiff. Terrible pick. You know who could actually help them? Gorqui Dieng.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 59s
> The Dallas Mavericks and Atlanta Hawks are discussing a deal for the Mavs' 13th pick, league sources tell Y! Sports. Still talking.


..


----------



## Floods

Mrs. Thang said:


> Steve Adams is a stiff. Terrible pick. You know who could actually help them? *Gorqui Dieng*.


I read that three times and I still have no clue how to pronounce it.


----------



## AG

This guy is a project. Man this is a weak draft. This guy should be a late 1st round or 2nd round pick.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Adams is a foreign guy.


----------



## Jace

> @*Chris_Broussard*  12s New Orleans receiving Philly's 42nd pick in this draft in the Noel/Holiday trade, sources say


----------



## Jace

Gore - Gee , Jeng

He's good. Been hoping the Heat could buy or swap for a 1st for him. Seems to be something close to a Taj Gibson type.


----------



## Floods

Jace said:


>


THAT'S GANGSTA TALK FOR I'M MAKIN SHIT UP, RIIIIIIGHT?


----------



## Floods

E.H. Munro said:


> Adams is a foreign guy.


A different foreign guy.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 45s
> Boston has traded for the 13th pick from Dallas, source tells Y!


what the **** is this


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 50s
> Boston will select Kelly Olynyk with the 13th pick, source tells Y! Sports.


oh god


----------



## LA68

I send my condolences to Philly fan. Your team won't see the light of day for a long long time !


----------



## Jace

Ainge loves white big guys.


----------



## l0st1

Why are the Suns NOT going for this Dallas pick?


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 51s
> The Celtics send Dallas the 16th overall pick and two future second-rounders, league sources tell Y! Sports.


For a homeless man's Brad Miller? **** off Ainge.


----------



## Diable

Olynyk is going to turn out okay perhaps


----------



## AG

Kelly is not here this evening because he probably didn't expect to get drafted this high.


----------



## Jace

Floods said:


> THAT'S GANGSTA TALK FOR I'M MAKIN SHIT UP, RIIIIIIGHT?


----------



## AG

l0st1 said:


> Why are the Suns NOT going for this Dallas pick?


Because McDonut sucks


----------



## Jace

Olyn....Kelly has been mocked in the lotto for awhile.


----------



## AG

Floods said:


> For a homeless man's Brad Miller? **** off Ainge.


LOL
He still might end up being better than Alex Len


----------



## l0st1

AG said:


> Because McDonut sucks


How are you already hating on the guy? Christ.


----------



## LA68

Good move for Boston ! He can come in and play right away. Not a star but, he'll be good.


----------



## LA68

Jace said:


> Ainge loves white big guys.


Celtic tradition, you know that !


----------



## Floods

> Chris Mannix ‏@ChrisMannixSI 20s
> By picking Olynyk, several teams see this as a sign Boston is committed to Rajon Rondo.


:jet:


----------



## AG

l0st1 said:


> How are you already hating on the guy? Christ.


Because I don't like the Alex Len pick at all


----------



## Maravilla

l0st1 said:


> Why are the Suns NOT going for this Dallas pick?


Yeah... About that aggression in the draft they talked about... Uhh its not.


----------



## AG

chilltown said:


> Yeah... About that aggression in the draft they talked about... Uhh its not.


Yeah I thought Gortat might go to Portland


----------



## Floods

I'm rooting for Minnesota's pick.


----------



## Jace

Shabazz was supposed to be a top pick for awhile. Could be a steal for Minny.


----------



## Maravilla

Oh great. Gortat is going to mentor Len. That is exactly what they need.


----------



## Floods

> Chad Ford ‏@chadfordinsider 50s
> The Milwaukee Bucks select Giannis Atntetokounmpo with the 15th pick.


That's the foreign guy I was referring to.

Apologies for the spoiler but it's Milwaukee, who cares.


----------



## Maravilla

I want to punch kittens.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Christ, Boston traded up to draft a bust.


----------



## l0st1

AG said:


> Because I don't like the Alex Len pick at all


Mclemore was probably the only guy that should of been taken ahead of Len. Otherwise Noel is a huge question mark.

Nobody thought Rondo would be good..... except McD. The guy knows what he's doing, maybe wait to see Len play before immediately saying he sucks


----------



## E.H. Munro

Floods said:


> For a homeless man's Brad Miller? **** off Ainge.


Miller's arms at least reached his waist. On the bright side he'll make an all star team in Spain in '15.


----------



## Floods

E.H. Munro said:


> Christ, Boston traded up to draft a bust.


And apparently we're committed to Rondo.

Raptorsville here we come.


----------



## Maravilla

Look at all those players we drafted markeiff morris, robin lopez, and even earl clark (who is good for the lakers) ahead of.


----------



## Floods

****, I moved to Texas, might as well start deciding which of these teams to root for.


----------



## Maravilla

l0st1 said:


> Mclemore was probably the only guy that should of been taken ahead of Len. Otherwise Noel is a huge question mark.
> 
> Nobody thought Rondo would be good..... except McD. The guy knows what he's doing, maybe wait to see Len play before immediately saying he sucks


I am going to hold out hope just like i did for all the other picks. But len is not who i wanted. Soft in college doesnt mean good things for the nba.


----------



## Floods

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 20s
> Dallas has traded the 16th pick and Jared Cunningham to Atlanta for the 18th pick and No. 44, source says.


,,


----------



## AG

l0st1 said:


> Mclemore was probably the only guy that should of been taken ahead of Len. Otherwise Noel is a huge question mark.
> 
> Nobody thought Rondo would be good..... except McD. The guy knows what he's doing, maybe wait to see Len play before immediately saying he sucks


I'm not saying I won't be wrong, I hope Len will be a Hall of Famer. But I don't see him being any better than Gortat. 

The good thing is that this means we'll probably be horrible next year and we'll have a chance to pick Wiggins.


----------



## LeGoat06

AG said:


> I'm not saying I won't be wrong, I hope Len will be a Hall of Famer. But I don't see him being any better than Gortat.
> 
> The good thing is that this means we'll probably be horrible next year and we'll have a chance to pick Wiggins.


Wiggins and Jabari Parker are ﻿the real deal. Next years draft/off season will blow this years out there damn water
Its a year away and I'm already excited as hell
:yesyesyes:


----------



## FSH

LeGoat06 said:


> Wiggins and Jabari Parker are ﻿the real deal. Next years draft/off season will blow this years out there damn water
> Its a year away and I'm already excited as hell
> :yesyesyes:


Interesting that Shabazz was talked about like this last year...


----------



## Maravilla

Suns can win the lotto next year and **** it up.


----------



## Floods

chilltown said:


> Suns can win the lotto next year and **** it up.


With the 1st pick in the 2014 NBA draft, the Phoenix Suns select James McAdoo!


----------



## AG

LOL what hair


----------



## AG

Floods said:


> With the 1st pick in the 2014 NBA draft, the Phoenix Suns select James McAdoo!


Lol, I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Is anybody happy? This has been super confusing.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Floods said:


> And apparently we're committed to Rondo.
> 
> Raptorsville here we come.


I wouldn't worry about it. Just take a look at Boston's PF/C rotation next year. They are going to be a historically bad defensive team that can't score. The odds of them winning 25 games are remote. And that would be with Rondo trying. As it is even if he stays he checks out by December.


----------



## Dissonance

I like Tom Penn.


----------



## AG

Schroeder looks like Rondo


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I like the Schwarzschroeder, but I can't keep track of who anybody is getting drafted by.


----------



## Maravilla

The tanking has begun around the league. And the Suns can't do it right. (Len was a good start to tanking though).


----------



## Jace

So glad Larkin didn't go to a team I don't hate. No idea what the hell ATL is doing at PG though.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

This is bad TV. NBA needs to figure out the trade thing.


----------



## Jace

Oh...Larkin to Dallas. Still don't mind it. Good for him. He was better than ATL.


----------



## Floods

Never heard of the guy Chicago's taking.


----------



## Maravilla

Dear god. This is a repeat of the 1991 draft. Bennett is Larry Johnson. Nerlens will be Dikembe. And the Suns drafted Luc Longley (Len).


----------



## AG

I hope Jamaal Franklin slips to the Suns at 30


----------



## Dissonance

Later picks have more time? I swear longer times in between. Supposed to decrease...


----------



## LeGoat06

FSH said:


> Interesting that Shabazz was talked about like this last year...


No
.he wasn't....Wiggins is most hyped prospect since LeBron :yesyesyes:


----------



## Dissonance

AG said:


> I hope Jamaal Franklin slips to the Suns at 30


I'm sure we'll pick someone obscure.


----------



## Knick Killer

Ender said:


> Canada will have the #1 pick in the draft two years in a row.


I can't believe it. A couple years ago Joel Anthony was our only NBA player on Team Canada and now two years in a row Canadians will be going first...absolutely amazing! Canadian basketball is on the rise and I think these kids could do some damage at the olympics.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Did that just happen? I think I'm drunk.


----------



## Floods

chilltown said:


> Dear god. This is a repeat of the 1991 draft. Bennett is Larry Johnson. Nerlens will be Dikembe. And the Suns drafted Luc Longley (Len).


And we took Rich King.

(thank you wikipedia)


----------



## Knick Killer

Also really cool seeing two Hoosiers go in the Top 5 although I think Zeller will be garbage.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

LeGoat06 said:


> No
> .he wasn't....Wiggins is most hyped prospect since LeBron :yesyesyes:


It's fun being able to remember who Greg Oden is.


----------



## Floods

Mrs. Thang said:


> Did that just happen? I think I'm drunk.


Problem, officer?


----------



## Floods

> K.C. Johnson ‏@KCJHoop 33s
> Random Tony Snell fact: 4.9 percent body fat. (Yes, that's good.)


I'd be happy to donate some of mine.


----------



## Maravilla

****in stern lmao


----------



## Dissonance

:stern: We had to explain to our international audience that the boo is a sign of a respect lol.


----------



## LeGoat06

Mrs. Thang said:


> It's fun being able to remember who Greg Oden is.


I remember
.... I love Oden.... still not as hyped as Wiggins:twoguns:


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Steal of the draft. Dieng actually knows how to play basketball. Did anybody watch college basketball last year? How did Steve Adams to 10 spots higher?


----------



## Xeneise

With Muhammed and Dieng, I think the Twolves will make the playoffs. They both fill big needs. There is no better player in the league for Shabazz to have ended up with than Rubio.


----------



## 29380

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Jace

NOOOOOOOO KNICKS. NOT A HARDAWAY!!!!


----------



## Jace

This is not cool.


----------



## Bubbles

Great. Now on top of being a Bucks fan I have to learn how to pronounce Giannis Adetokunbo. Life is just ****ing peachy.


----------



## Jace

Poor Timmy Jr. is going to become an evil clown now.


----------



## Jace

Stern is eating up this moment.


----------



## FSH

Stern needs to do something epic before he does his last book


----------



## Jace

Would be funny if Battier got traded during the draft.


----------



## HKF

Just wanted to say I love the Tony Snell pick for Chicago. Dude fits exactly what their culture is.


----------



## Knick Killer

Can anyone make me feel better about the Pacers selection of Solomon Hill?


----------



## Dissonance

:laugh: "You have that?"


----------



## hobojoe

Mrs. Thang said:


> Steal of the draft. Dieng actually knows how to play basketball. Did anybody watch college basketball last year? How did Steve Adams to 10 spots higher?


I agree, Dieng can play.


----------



## Maravilla

I want ledo... Which means the suns will take some other dude.


----------



## AG

chilltown said:


> I want ledo... Which means the suns will take some other dude.


I want Jamaal Franklin


----------



## Dissonance

I have no idea at this point. Players I wanted are on other teams now....


----------



## AG

I'm sure whoever the Spurs pick will be a good choice


----------



## Dissonance

Expect the Suns to say, "This is the guy we wanted all along that dropped."


----------



## Jace

By this point I have no idea who anyone is playing for.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Knick Killer said:


> Can anyone make me feel better about the Pacers selection of Solomon Hill?


He's better than Mason Plumlee?


----------



## AG

Ok so Thunder are picking for us


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Archie Goodwin. Woof.


----------



## 29380

Suns took my favorite prospects(Len, Goodwin) in this draft.


----------



## AG

Ender said:


> Suns took my favorite prospects(Len, Goodwin) in this draft.


Wow I wish I was excited as you are


----------



## Jace

This is pretty cool.


----------



## King Joseus

:stern:


----------



## Jace

Silver immediately gets the boo treatment. Genius, NY. Who is the next Deputy?


----------



## Jace

And of course his last pick is super-foreign.


----------



## Jace

So the BROBOS trade has been agreed upon.

And...



> @*WojYahooNBA*  3m The Nets have agreed to fully guarantee the $12 million owed Garnett in the 2014-'15 season, sources tell Y! Sports.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Jace said:


> Silver immediately gets the boo treatment. Genius, NY. Who is the next Deputy?


Just goes to show there are 3 people fans universally hate- the commissioner, the refs and their favorite teams head coach. 

I'm going to bring this moment up when everyone is ranting about how horrible silver is. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace

Wow. They're really booing Silver already. Perfect segue with the cheers for Stern's last pick. Love it.


----------



## Jace

Great, loud, hot-mic cough.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

As Sterns final F-you he should nullify that Boston trade on anti-tanking grounds. What a slap in the face.


----------



## Jace

Can Jason Terry turn his Celtic Leprechaun tattoo into a Brooklyn Knight?


----------



## Mrs. Thang

My lasting memory of Isaiah Canaan is him dribbling the ball off his foot for a backcourt violation on the last possession against Belmont in the OVC championship this year. Brutal loss.


----------



## kbdullah

So many trades, my head is spinning. Wake me up when the dust settles.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Ray McCallum is really good. I know Dumars is a huge fan and I think it led to him passing on Burke. Sacramento stole him out from under them just like they did McLemore.


----------



## AG

What the hell, is this a record for trades?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Get bill Simmons off this shit. Who likes this guy besides rollwithem?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Grant Jarrett is an embarrassment of a high second round pick. Is a homeless man's Brian Cook even an NBA player?


----------



## Jace

So will Rondo "lose" KG's number?


----------



## LeGoat06

AG said:


> What the hell, is this a record for trades?


Seriously ? Bill Simmons is them best guy on espn


----------



## roux

Once again I like the Bucks second round pick more than their first


----------



## JonMatrix

Jamel Irief said:


> Get bill Simmons off this shit. Who likes this guy besides rollwithem?


Meh, cut him some slack..Boston's best player next year is going to be Jeff Green. I'd be pissed too. Rondo will check out if he doesn't get traded.
Simmons is better than most basketball analysts/commentators on ESPN.

Jrue Holiday is a good pickup for the Pelicans. I guess one year was enough of the Austin Rivers experiment. Vasquez can be a good backup for Holiday, though.

Ricky Ledo is a nice pickup in the second round for Milwaukee. Five high schools in 4 years though? Damn.

Pierre Jackson will be playing lots for Philly next year as they chase Andrew Wiggins.

lol at the Hawks trading for the stiff from Bucknell, Mike Muscala.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Ricky Ledo means that Monte Ellis is GOOOOONE. I mean I figured as much anyway - but seriously. Ledo, if he gives them nothing else, could be a volume scorer.


----------



## King Joseus

Word is that the Mavericks are trading for Ledo.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

If anybody was wondering, ESPN told me the high schooler Milwaukee took in the first round is the first Greek player to be taken in the first since Iakovos "Jake" Tsakalidis.

Remember Jake Tsakalidis? He ate rocks and looks like this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&bih=444&tbm=isch&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CCkQrQMwAQ


----------



## JonMatrix

King Joseus said:


> Word is that the Mavericks are trading for Ledo.


That's too bad, he would be a good fit on the Bucks if Ellis leaves.


----------



## JonMatrix

Haha, Bill Simmons vs. Doc Rivers.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I love Doc Rivers trying to spin this thing like he got "traded". What a scum bag. He forced his way out.


----------



## hobojoe

...and the most awkward moment of the night goes to Bill Simmons and Doc Rivers. Thanks, Shelley Smith.


----------



## e-monk

optioning Meeks, drafting Kelly? in a small, not particularly large ante way the Lakers seem to be calling bullshit on Chris Broushard


----------



## e-monk

Mrs. Thang said:


> I love Doc Rivers trying to spin this thing like he got "traded". What a scum bag. He forced his way out.


get over it


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

**** man! Ryan Kelly?! A soft stretch 4 that that can shoot and has trouble playing defense? **** D'antoni!


----------



## roux

JonMatrix said:


> That's too bad, he would be a good fit on the Bucks if Ellis leaves.


I was excited about Ledo.. but Wolters is ready to play right now and with our backcourt situation in total chaos it was probably a smart move


----------



## Jamel Irief

JonMatrix said:


> Meh, cut him some slack..Boston's best player next year is going to be Jeff Green. I'd be pissed too. Rondo will check out if he doesn't get traded.
> Simmons is better than most basketball analysts/commentators on ESPN.
> 
> Jrue Holiday is a good pickup for the Pelicans. I guess one year was enough of the Austin Rivers experiment. Vasquez can be a good backup for Holiday, though.
> 
> Ricky Ledo is a nice pickup in the second round for Milwaukee. Five high schools in 4 years though? Damn.
> 
> Pierre Jackson will be playing lots for Philly next year as they chase Andrew Wiggins.
> 
> lol at the Hawks trading for the stiff from Bucknell, Mike Muscala.


He's a analyst, not a fan. He gets no slack from me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> **** man! Ryan Kelly?! A soft stretch 4 that that can shoot and has trouble playing defense? **** D'antoni!



Kelly is an excellent defender. Not sure where you are getting your scouting reports from. Duke's defense went to shit when he was hurt. 

Damn exactly what were you expecting to get at this point of the draft, any way?


----------



## JonMatrix

Jamel Irief said:


> He's a analyst, not a fan. He gets no slack from me.


Still better than the other hacks on ESPN.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Me on Arselan Kazemi in March:



> Be real. You are talking about a 23 year old 6'7" power forward with limited ball skills. Why would any team draft him when actual good college players like Peyton Siva are going to struggle to get drafted. The second round isn't as bad as you think it is, and a third of the spots are typically taken by international players.


Well. He got picked. Still think it's a crime if he gets picked and Siva doesn't


----------



## roux

hobojoe said:


> ...and the most awkward moment of the night goes to Bill Simmons and Doc Rivers. Thanks, Shelley Smith.


Yeah.. what an awkward exchange.. thats the kind of question Borat would ask just to stir some shit up


----------



## Mrs. Thang

e-monk said:


> get over it


Huh?


----------



## LeGoat06

Jamel Irief said:


> He's a analyst, not a fan. He gets no slack from me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There reason he got a job at ESPN in first place is because he writes and analyzes like a fan. Look it uo


----------



## Diable

Simmons is on TV to be entertaining. The shit's like wrestling, they don't care if you love it or hate it, they just don't want you to get bored and turn the channel.


----------



## DWade06

CJ Leslie has not been drafted yet, F'ing Steven Adams was drafted 12th. Wow


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Congratulations to:

C.J. Aiken
Vander Blue
Adrien Coleman
Dewayne Dedmon
Christian Kabongo
Myck Kabongo
C.J. Leslie
Nurideen Lindsey
Amath M'Baye
Norvel Pelle
Marshawn Powell
Phil Pressey
Josh Simmons
Trevis Simpson
Tahj Tate
John Taylor
Adonis Thomas
B.J. Young

For giving up their college eligibility and not being selected!


----------



## roux

Mrs. Thang said:


> Congratulations to:
> 
> C.J. Aiken
> *Vander Blue*
> Adrien Coleman
> Dewayne Dedmon
> Christian Kabongo
> Myck Kabongo
> C.J. Leslie
> Nurideen Lindsey
> Amath M'Baye
> Norvel Pelle
> Marshawn Powell
> Phil Pressey
> Josh Simmons
> Trevis Simpson
> Tahj Tate
> John Taylor
> Adonis Thomas
> B.J. Young
> 
> For giving up their college eligibility and not being selected!


he would have probably been the preseason favorite for POY in the new Big East if he stayed.. i really questioned the logic when he declared... he will get an invite to play on the Bucks summer league team and play in the d league so i hope he's happy


----------



## HKF

Careers aren't over. Danny Green, Chris Andersen both did work in the D-League. If you want to work there is a place for you in the league.


----------



## roux

HKF said:


> Careers aren't over. Danny Green, Chris Andersen both did work in the D-League. If you want to work there is a place for you in the league.


none of them will be hurting.. they will all make a comfortable living playing ball somewhere.. just some guys make worse decisions than others... like I referenced with Blue... he had a chance to shine in a highly anticipated new league and instead took some bad advice from an agent that his late season run and strong tourney was enough to get him drafted despite having a very average first couple of college seasons


----------



## Mrs. Thang

D-league salary is like 20k a year. You are better off with the scholarship.


----------



## roux

Mrs. Thang said:


> D-league salary is like 20k a year. You are better off with the scholarship.
> 
> If you think you have to strike while the iron is hot and that the league won't be there in a year, it means you aren't ready to begin with.


Guys that go play overseas can make pretty good money, not nba money but enough to take the chance of not getting drafted i guess


----------



## Diable

I'd be on the phone with Richard Howell right now if I had any need for a rebounder. I am pretty sure that he can play that role in the NBA.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Mrs. Thang said:


> Congratulations to:
> 
> C.J. Aiken
> Vander Blue
> Adrien Coleman
> Dewayne Dedmon
> Christian Kabongo
> Myck Kabongo
> C.J. Leslie
> Nurideen Lindsey
> Amath M'Baye
> Norvel Pelle
> Marshawn Powell
> Phil Pressey
> Josh Simmons
> Trevis Simpson
> Tahj Tate
> John Taylor
> Adonis Thomas
> B.J. Young
> 
> For giving up their college eligibility and not being selected!


All those players will play in summer league and likely get invited to camps. Difference between them and 2nd rounders is they aren't locked into one team. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWoj

So the Sacramento Kings, I'm pretty sure, sniped two guys the Pistons were really hoping for. You know Ben McLemore doesn't fall past them in the first round. In the second round Sacramento grabbed Ray McCallum, who was NOT getting by them, they've loved him for a while. Peyton Siva at the end of the draft confirmed they were definitely looking for a point guard, it woulda been McCallum.

And although I like Siva a lot for that second round pick... I'd have loved McCallum there. And definitely would have preferred McLemore to Pope.


----------



## Hyperion

Mrs. Thang said:


> Congratulations to:
> 
> C.J. Aiken
> Vander Blue
> Adrien Coleman
> Dewayne Dedmon
> Christian Kabongo
> Myck Kabongo
> C.J. Leslie
> Nurideen Lindsey
> Amath M'Baye
> Norvel Pelle
> Marshawn Powell
> Phil Pressey
> Josh Simmons
> Trevis Simpson
> Tahj Tate
> John Taylor
> Adonis Thomas
> B.J. Young
> 
> For giving up their college eligibility and not being selected!


If they haven't signed with an agent and haven't exhausted their eligibility, the are still ncaa eligible.


----------



## Hyperion

PS Len sucks ass. What a wasted pick. They suns keep going for singles when they need to be going for home runs. The Beasley gamble was a good one, for a one year contract, but not this $20+ million abomination. This draft pick, with few sure bets, the suns should have gone for the highest potential. That is not Len.


----------



## Maravilla

Pretty shocked myck kabongo and cj leslie did not get drafted.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Hyperion said:


> If they haven't signed with an agent and haven't exhausted their eligibility, the are still ncaa eligible.


You have to withdrawal by the NCAA deadline in April to retain eligibility. If you are in the draft on draft day you are done.

Some of those guys will be in camps (remember, there are still a lot of undrafted seniors to compete with too), some will be overseas, some only declared to begin with because they were getting kicked out of school. Just showing how many early entry guys throw college ball away for nothing. I wonder how many had someone tell them they would be a first round pick. "Overseas" would have been there next year too, there's no rush to not get drafted.


----------



## chuckdee

People are surprised at the Bennett pick. Not me. Great pick by the Cavs.

__________________
"I have busted more hippies' noses than all the narcs in the free world." - Ted Nugent
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## Hyperion

Mrs. Thang said:


> You have to withdrawal by the NCAA deadline in April to retain eligibility. If you are in the draft on draft day you are done.
> 
> Some of those guys will be in camps (remember, there are still a lot of undrafted seniors to compete with too), some will be overseas, some only declared to begin with because they were getting kicked out of school. Just showing how many early entry guys throw college ball away for nothing. I wonder how many had someone tell them they would be a first round pick. "Overseas" would have been there next year too, there's no rush to not get drafted.


Wow, just read that, the NCAA is a joke.


----------



## chuckdee

Hyperion said:


> Wow, just read that, the NCAA is a joke.


Agree, the worst.


----------



## Smath

OKC made a very good pick , the best euro in the draft (Alex Abrines) at 32... lmao @ the bucks pick at 15th.


----------



## roux

Smath said:


> OKC made a very good pick , the best euro in the draft (Alex Abrines) at 32... *lmao @ the bucks pick at 15th*.


yeah, hilarious..I should just become a Heat fan


----------



## Smath

roux said:


> yeah, hilarious..I should just become a Heat fan


If ur a bucks fan I feel bad for you ~_~ you have no idea how bad this pick is , this guy is unknown in europ, he plays in the greek 2nd league, and even if he has pot and he's good, greek players don't like to work hard (most good greeks never go to the NBA), bad bad pick.


----------



## Drizzy

roux said:


> yeah, hilarious..I should just become a Heat fan


Smath you gotta change your avatar...everyone thinks you're a heat fan haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smath

Guss I'll have to change it! born and raised on the Lakers! ~_~ 

Im also a basketball fan, and the Heat are anti-basketball, I almost cried when the spurs lost.


----------

